# Welcome!  Please read Guidelines & Forum rules here!



## terri

Welcome to our Articles Forum! We hope this area will be of value to you as we continue to add articles contributed by our membership. 

As many of you know, we are looking for any photography-related content to publish here.    Please keep your submissions on topic.    Any articles posted with inappropriate links or off topic subjects will be deleted.   

_Update:_ There has been an increase in threads that do not contain complete articles, but rather a mention of the subject matter and links back to private blogs or web sites.  Please know these threads will be removed.   Our policy has always been to have members post complete articles here at TPF, and not just make posts that drive traffic away from the site.    However, links to news articles containing information relevant to photography are still permitted.

I welcome your questions and comments for improving the forum. Thank you for your continued support!

Terri
TPF Editor


----------

